# Bagging fish



## Birdybig9 (Apr 19, 2011)

Question is how long can you generaly leave a fish in a bag?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Longer then most will think. Are you getting fish shipped ? Or receiving shipped fish?


----------



## Birdybig9 (Apr 19, 2011)

Originally wanted to know because I need to transport one in the morning and didn't want to net in the morning. Then I am thinking of having some sent to me but as we all know the postage is super high! So I just wanted a general time line.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Fish can live days in bags. *** had fish shipped on 2day ground and all was good. I would do the fish the favor and bag it up as late as possible. It's kinda like going to jail. You wouldn't wAnt to go in early would you?


----------



## Birdybig9 (Apr 19, 2011)

No jail time for me! Lol I will bag him in the morning before our ride to work thank you for the info!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

No problem. Good luck.


----------



## Birdybig9 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks I am pretty sure I can handle it!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

2-3 days is ok, generally, if bagged and packed properly. I used to ship USPS Express, and would bag Sunday evening for Tues delivery, so almost 48 hours in the bag. Worked fine. I also didn't want to bag in the morning.


----------



## Birdybig9 (Apr 19, 2011)

I did get him bagged. I found that using a small pitcher to hold the bags was useful see that I only have two hands. On that note my Hara male colored up nicely by did appreciate the net any where near the sponge he has claimed! lol


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I use the pitchers also, or small cheap wastebaskets or even buckets for larger bags. I try to leave it there, if possible, to bind it up. Lose your grip and that bag flops over and all the water spills out pretty quickly. As me how I know that.


----------



## Birdybig9 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes the pitcher I used was really cheap........ Kwik trip(the locale gas station) Has milk in a bag and the give you the pitchers for free. Free is always good!


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

I find it funny when I hear big chain fish stores tell their customers that they only have an hour in the bag and they ( the customers ) must drive home immediatley .


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

It could be because the big chain fish store's water is so meh already that the poor fish just won't make it any longer :-?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Which is why it's always better to use fresh dechlorinated tap water rather than tank water.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Next time you bring fish home from a local shop, save some of the water and run some tests. It can be very telling. You may or may not buy fish there again.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

lol i bring my water test kits with me and just fill up three or four in my LFS setups. nobody ever is too curious. id rather be safe then sorry. for good measure i also dont buy anything that hasnt been around for weeks at LEAST, just my tricks and gl to ya sir.


----------

